# The "New Addition"



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Introducing Snips Apache Hunter AKA Cheeney.

He's been with us for almost 2 weeks and already Zio has decided it's a "bad idea". :tongue:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So cute!! I was at the park today and the guy asked me if Uno is a blue GSP, um.. no sir.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!
You must be so excited!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a cute pupper!
I was wondering when we might get pictures of the handsome little man!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

he's beautiful!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how old is he? very handsome.....congrats.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

He's so freakin adorable!!! I love his name too. 

Is Zio at least tolerating him?? I was just thinking about you today wondering how it was going!!! Thanks for the pix!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SOOOOO cute!!!:happy:

I was hoping we would get an update soon!!:biggrin1:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

he's lovely


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

magicre said:


> how old is he? very handsome.....congrats.


He's about 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> He's so freakin adorable!!! I love his name too.
> 
> Is Zio at least tolerating him?? I was just thinking about you today wondering how it was going!!! Thanks for the pix!!


Well, they are "working things out". Zio wasn't too happy for the first week, but I think they are settling into a routine now. At least I *hope* they are! <lol>

Zio still thinks that Cheeney has all the "cool toys" & keeps wanting to steal them. (The fuzzy squeeky kind that Zio loves to demolish in 3.5 nanoseconds.) Well, Cheeney gets him back by stealing his nylabone round chew ring, etc. And if Zio has a fuzzy in his mouth, Cheeney & him wind up having a tug of war. It's so funny...


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous little pupperz he is! Love the big ol' ears!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------

